# Medecine the group



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all, popped on u tube earlier looking at detailing vids....as you do , and clicked on rolls Royce car spa.great vid but the music was amazing .daughter- medecine sound remedy remix.other than downloading this any ideas as to how I could purchase this. Have looked but no success . Let me know your opinions.:thumb:sorry the group is called daughter.


----------

